# Sad News- Roy "Digit" Randall



## wyldpuss (27 May 2012)

I wanted to let you know that my father Roy Randall 'Digit' passed away this morning xxx


----------



## RogerP (27 May 2012)

Very sad news indeed ... my sincere condolences.


----------



## doorframe (27 May 2012)

Roy will be sadly missed. His all-round knowledge was quite remarkable. Please accept my sincerest condolences.

Roy


----------



## devonwoody (27 May 2012)

That is sad news to learn. He will be missed and was prepared to help others.


----------



## paulm (27 May 2012)

Very sad news, thanks for letting us know. Thoughts are with yourself and other family and friends.

Rgds, Paul


----------



## deserter (27 May 2012)

Accept my sincere condolences, he will be missed.


----------



## CHJ (27 May 2012)

Sad news indeed, thank you for letting us know, although your loss is very close and personal he will be missed by a very much wider community than is immediately obvious to those around him. Our thoughts are with you and the rest of the family.


----------



## stevel (27 May 2012)

Please also accept my sincere condolences, he will be greatly missed.

Steve


----------



## DTR (27 May 2012)

Very sorry to hear that, my condolences


----------



## Jacob (27 May 2012)

Oh dear sorry to hear that. He was always interesting, even when I didn't agree with him! He will be missed.


----------



## studders (27 May 2012)

Very sad news. What a character, he will be very much missed.


----------



## cambournepete (27 May 2012)

That's terribly sad, my condolences.


----------



## Digit (27 May 2012)

Hi, i know my dad was on this forum often and made several friends, so i wanted to let them know that after a massive heart attack on thursday afternoon, he passed away this morning.

David.

Mod Edit: Merge of twinn threads.


----------



## Blister (27 May 2012)

Sad Sad  news 

Rest in Peace Roy , You will be missed


----------



## Modernist (27 May 2012)

Very sorry to hear your sad news. He was certainly active on here and posting right up to Thursday lunchtime.


----------



## doctor Bob (27 May 2012)

I know Roy made a lot of friends on here.
My condolences, to you and your family.
Regards Bob


----------



## paul-c (27 May 2012)

very sad news
please Accept my sincere condolences, he will be missed.
our thought are with you and your family.
regards 
paul-c


----------



## Harbo (27 May 2012)

Very sad - he will be missed.
My sincerest condolences.

Rod


----------



## Noel (27 May 2012)

Sincere condolences, thoughts with family and friends.

Noel


----------



## Jensmith (27 May 2012)

I'm really sorry to hear the news after he seemed to be doing ok. 
He will be very much missed.
My sincerest condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Wildman (27 May 2012)

sorry to hear that. He was obviously a helpful, much liked man. Please accept my condolences


----------



## RogerM (27 May 2012)

So sorry to hear this news. Roy was a much respected, well liked and active member of this community. We will miss him.


----------



## thick_mike (27 May 2012)

My sincere condolences to you and your family. I have been through a bereavement recently and know how difficult it is to cope with the loss of someone so close.


----------



## SurreyHills (27 May 2012)

Very sad news - please accept my condolences.


----------



## hanser (27 May 2012)

Sad news indeed. My condolences to you and the family.


----------



## custard (27 May 2012)

I'm sorry to hear that, please accept my condolences.


----------



## mailee (27 May 2012)

Very sorry to hear that news. he will be sadly missed.


----------



## DIY Stew (27 May 2012)

Sad news

RIP Roy

Stew


----------



## Chems (27 May 2012)

Very sad, one of the core members. He will be missed.


----------



## andy king (27 May 2012)

That's very sad news - my sincere condolences.

Andy


----------



## jimi43 (27 May 2012)

Roy was one of my favourite members. His amazing diversity of knowledge...his fearless approach to voice an opinion or comment...usually with razor sharp wit puts him up there with the best. His love of animals endeared me to him....a huge number of our furry friends are waiting no longer for him at Rainbow Bridge.....

My deepest sympathy to your family. RIP Roy.

Jim


----------



## gus3049 (27 May 2012)

Damn.

One of those on this forum that I warmed to.

He seemed to be coping well too but you never know. Condolences to his family and those who knew him personally.


----------



## Teckel (27 May 2012)

My deepest sympathy to you and your family..


----------



## JonnyD (27 May 2012)

A sad loss rip Roy

Jon


----------



## Tony Spear (27 May 2012)

What can I say that hasn't already been said?

He will be sorely here missed for his knowledgeable input and his wry humour.

Sincere condolences to his Family and Friends.


----------



## woodshavings (27 May 2012)

RIP Roy
John


----------



## adidat (27 May 2012)

Hi David

My father died very suddenly last summer, so i can understand the feeling.

Roy will be missed

adidat


----------



## lanemaux (27 May 2012)

My very deepest condolences to all Roy's family and friends. Only knew him for a very short while and miss him already. Rest well amigo.


----------



## xy mosian (27 May 2012)

Truly sorry to hear that. A good guy he will be missed. My condolences to all.

xy mosian


----------



## andycktm (27 May 2012)

Goodbye Roy old fella


----------



## monkeybiter (27 May 2012)

Thanks for taking the time to make that very difficult post to let everyone know. Many of us know how just how hard it is to deal with everything right now. It doesn't get better but it will become easier to handle it as time goes by.
I didn't know Roy but I will miss seeing his name regularly on the forum and reading his frequent contributions. You have my sympathy.


----------



## The Bear (27 May 2012)

Rest in Peace

Mark


----------



## Racers (27 May 2012)

Very sad news, condolences to his family.

He will be missed by us all.

Pete


----------



## dickm (27 May 2012)

That's very sad news. He was a guy with strong opinions, but a great source of knowledge on out-of-the-way topics. Please accept my condolences to all the family. Wales is a poorer place without him.


----------



## 9fingers (27 May 2012)

I'm so very sorry to hear this news. Roy and I used jointly field questions here on electric motors and also used to swap thoughts on complex problems via PMs and we have also spoken on the phone. 
I counted Roy as one of my greatest efriends and greatly valued his experience and opinions.

RIP mate!

Condolences to Roy's family at this difficult time.
Bob


----------



## Dodge (27 May 2012)

RIP Roy,

What a sad sad day.

My condolences go to Roy's family at this devastating time - my thoughts are with you.


----------



## Paul Chapman (27 May 2012)

Very sad news. Roy made lots of friends on here and will be sadly missed.

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## newt (27 May 2012)

That is very sad news, our thoughts are with you.


----------



## Digit (27 May 2012)

I didn't realize my dad was on here so much until i saw his post count. we would just like to say thank you to everyone who has posted, i know my dad would have felt humbled by them.

David


----------



## pip1954 (27 May 2012)

wow it is never easy to hear this kind of news you should feel very proud of your dad he was very clever guy,
and yes he will be miss by a lot of people =D> 
pip


----------



## Tierney (27 May 2012)

Very sorry to hear. He has kindly given me advice on this forum.

DT


----------



## wyldpuss (27 May 2012)

I second my brother, Dad would have been humbled, as are we xxx


----------



## Scouse (27 May 2012)

I can only echo the sentiments of everyone else who has posted.

My deepest sympathy to you and your family.

El.


----------



## Hardwood66 (27 May 2012)

Sorry to hear that 


If life gives you melons you may be dyslexic


----------



## Karl (27 May 2012)

Very sorry to hear of your loss. 

Karl


----------



## Chippyjoe (27 May 2012)

Sorry to hear of your sad loss.

Mark.


----------



## James C (27 May 2012)

I'm sorry for your loss, I too like many others will miss his helpful contributions.


----------



## Routermonster (27 May 2012)

So sorry to hear about your loss. Your Dad Roy - and his contributions and humour - will be missed.
Les


----------



## promhandicam (27 May 2012)

My condolences to you, David, your brother and the rest of the family at this time of sadness. Thank you for taking the time to let us know the situation.

Steve


----------



## Froggy (27 May 2012)

Very sorry for your loss. My condolences.

Tim.


----------



## Steve Jones (27 May 2012)

_"Gone but never forgotten"_

Deepest sympathies to all involved

Regards

Steve


----------



## Richard S (27 May 2012)

Sincere condolences to you all.

Richard


----------



## matthewwh (27 May 2012)

Thank you for taking the time to let everyone here know the sad news.

Please accept my sincere and heartfelt condolences. 

Matthew


----------



## Richard T (28 May 2012)

So sorry you had to go Roy. It won't be the same without you.


----------



## Mike.C (28 May 2012)

What a sad sad world, one day you are talking someone and then the next they are gone. It puts life into perspective. Roy your up there now mate, so save a place for me, and to your family I send my heart felt condolences

Mike


----------



## moppetsdad (28 May 2012)

I also send my condolences I always looked forward to reading his very helpful post He will indeed be missed greatly.


----------



## Benchwayze (28 May 2012)

Heartfelt condolences from John and Jean Walker.
Always willing to help anyone; Roy was a fount of knowledge, a man of no small intellect and a quick wit.
He will be sadly missed. 
God Rest.


----------



## Sawyer (28 May 2012)

Condolences to his family on what is also a sad day for this forum. A most lively debater, who always conducted himself as a gentleman.


----------



## woodbutcher2 (28 May 2012)

Very sorry for your loss,my thoughts are with you.


----------



## Lons (28 May 2012)

Sad Sad news indeed he will be sorely missed.
My sympathies to Roys family.

RIP Roy, I enjoyed our little exchanges. You talked a lot of sense even when views differed.

Bob


----------



## woodbloke (28 May 2012)

Sorry to hear of Roy's death, condolences extended - Rob


----------



## Sportique (28 May 2012)

Very sorry to hear your news. Roy was always there with help, he will be missed.

Dave


----------



## Logos (28 May 2012)

Very sad news indeed. Please accept my sincere condolences.

Logos


----------



## DeanN (28 May 2012)

Sincere condolences to all family members.

Rest In Peace.


----------



## misterfish (28 May 2012)

My sincere condolences to you and all your family - as one of our most active members Roy will be missed by us all.

Misterfish


----------



## woodbutcher (28 May 2012)

sad news i am sorry for your loss he will be greatly missed.


woodbutcher (richard)


----------



## Newbie_Neil (28 May 2012)

RIP Roy. My condolences to your family.

Neil


----------



## SteveB43 (28 May 2012)

Sincere condolences, very sorry to hear the loss of a well respected forum member
thoughts with your family at this sad time, 

SteveB


----------



## WellsWood (28 May 2012)

Would that we all could be so widely respected and missed when our time comes. Roy made a substantial contribution to the knowledge I have gleaned from this forum over the years. My sincerest condolences to you and your family.

RI.P. Roy, and thank you.


----------



## Vormulac (28 May 2012)

My deepest sympathy to all Roy's family and friends, he will be sorely missed.


----------



## bobscarle (28 May 2012)

Very sorry to hear of the loss of Roy. My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## SammyQ (28 May 2012)

We had some nice chats online; I will really miss his straightforward common sense and pleasant approach to everyone here. Sam


----------



## Waka (28 May 2012)

Pleas accept my sincere condolences, he will be greatly missed.


----------



## AndyT (28 May 2012)

Condolences from me too - he was a good example of how a forum benefits from a wide range of people and views.


----------



## Rob Platt (28 May 2012)

RIP Digit
so sad not what i wanted to read tonight
rob


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (28 May 2012)

RIP


----------



## condeesteso (28 May 2012)

That's a right shame. A very active and respected member here. My condolences.


----------



## seaco (28 May 2012)

Very sad news... condolences to the family.


----------



## boysie39 (29 May 2012)

R.I.P. Digit ,condolences to his family


----------



## neilyweely (29 May 2012)

My sincere condolences. A real gentleman.
Best wishes.
Neil


----------



## maltrout512 (29 May 2012)

Sorry to hear. My thoughts to family and friends.


----------



## Losos (29 May 2012)

*My God what a shock to be reading this thread*, unfortunately I have not been able to log in to UKW as often as I would like but Roy was one whose posts I would look out for and I saw his comment on Jimi's thread about Alfie only last Thursday. I can't believe he has gone, it seems so sudden. Although I never met him face to face we did exchange many PM's about many subjects and I think I can say we believed in the same things, in particular about our cannine friends, as someone has already written above dear Roy will now be at Rainbow Bridge with those friends who have waited patiently for him, let us hope he is in a better place now and at peace. My thoughts are with you and all your familly.


----------



## ossieosborne (29 May 2012)

Condolences on this very sad day for Roys' family and friends.

Oz


----------



## Eric The Viking (30 May 2012)

I'm sorry: I've not been keeping up recently, either.

David, I'm sure you can see how much your dad was liked and respected here by so many people. 

I can only add my own condolences. I've been grateful for his wisdom and humour over the short time I've been a member, and will miss him greatly too.


----------



## Alex (30 May 2012)

Sad news. Rest in peace Roy. Condolences to all his family and love ones.


----------



## Fergus (30 May 2012)

Very sorry to hear this sad news.I always enjoyed reading his posts .My sympathies & thoughts are with you all at this time.


----------



## BTR (31 May 2012)

Rest in peace Roy and my Condolences to all his family and loved ones.


----------



## Vann (31 May 2012)

RIP Roy, I've enjoyed your posts.

Vann.

(I should visit "general woodworking" more often - this is the first I heard of his passing)


----------



## bassethound (31 May 2012)

very sad news to read, Condolences to all his family and loved ones.


----------



## Jonzjob (31 May 2012)

David, the only sure thing in this life is that you will never get out of it alive and if I thought that I would get as much praise as your Dad then I would be very proud! 

Please accept my condolences. Your Dad will be missed by us all.


----------



## TrimTheKing (31 May 2012)

Oh no! I've not been on here for a while and this is a real shock. So sorry for your loss David and I can only echo all the sentiments before mine. My sincerest condolences to you and your family. 

Roy was a great help and real comfort to me when my mum went through breast cancer a couple of years ago and we kept in touch by PM regularly, with him checking up on my mums progress regularly even though he didn't know her from Adam. 

RIP Roy. 

Mark


----------



## head clansman (31 May 2012)

hi all, I just popped in to say a fond fair well to Roy (digit) One of the genuine OK guys who loss to woodworking will be sadly missed, my thought are with his family in this very difficult time. RIP Roy .hc


----------



## gregmcateer (1 Jun 2012)

I am so very sorry to hear your sad news.
As other posters have said, he will be sorely missed here, as I am sure he will be closer to home.
He offered so much more than just knowledge about woody things and often found amusing pieces online and in the media, which he liked to share with us.
My thoughts are with you and all Digit's family.
Kind regards,
Greg


----------



## Shultzy (1 Jun 2012)

Please accept my condolences. A well loved contributor who will be missed.


----------



## Shane (1 Jun 2012)

I'm just a little shocked reading this 

Sincerest condolences to you David and the rest of your family

I had the pleasure of exchanging PM's with Roy regarding his bike project, and was going to make him up a stainless steel exhaust later this year if he needed, looks like that wont be happening now  

Although we never met, I consider Roy a friend, he will be very sadly missed indeed, the level of response on this thread just goes to show what a remarkable Man he was.

R.I.P Roy


----------



## MickCheese (2 Jun 2012)

I have somehow missed this very sad news. I just don't know what to say but my thoughts are with you.

As a fellow motorcyclist Roy and I exchanged info on his bike build, he was so excited on getting his little Honda running again.

RIP Roy, I will miss you.

Regards

Mick


----------



## RogerS (2 Jun 2012)

Only just heard the sad news (and my thanks to Doorframe (Roy) for alerting me with Chas's help).

Digit...you were a great guy and you will be sorely missed, mate. My sincere condolences go to your family.

RIP.

Roger


----------



## MikeG. (5 Jun 2012)

I enjoyed a few years of conversation with Roy, and miss his helpful and interesting ways. 

I wish his family well.

Mike


----------



## brianhabby (5 Jun 2012)

Just read this terrible news as I've not been on the forum regularly of late.

It's difficult to find words at these times but I can only echo all the fine comments that have already been made. Roy lead a very full life and never seemed to tire of helping others. He will indeed be very sadly missed by a great many people both on and off line.

My sincere condolences to your family David and may your dad rest in eternal peace,

kind regards

Brian


----------



## Dibs-h (25 Jun 2012)

*So* sorry - I missed this. My condolences to you and your family. Roy was a lovely chap and will be sorely missed!

Dibs


----------



## No skills (25 Jun 2012)

Sincerest condolences to the family, horrible news.


----------

